# Ok Phree help me out here.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I clicked on the MIMB mobile link or whatever it's called from my laptop and I can't get it back to the way it was!!!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

If i remember right because i did the same thing they should be a button on the bottom of the page i think on the left hand side.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I did that too. I found a button that said full site or something like that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Clicking full site at bottom will fix


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was in MIMB hell for a while. There should be a waring button by that link. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha. It sticks cause the site theme preference is stored in a cookie.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured it was a cookie thing but I don't know how to clear just MIMB. I didn't want to clear them all cause I figured I'd never remember all the passwords n stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboform is what u need!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Roboform is what u need!


 :agreed:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Put down the doobie and concentrate.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't done that in days


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Roboform
> is what u need!




What is that?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a program for old farts like me that can't remember all their usernames and passwords.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Masher said:


> Put down the doobie and concentrate.


LMFAO!!!! :spliff:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> What is that?


http://www.roboform.com/

ive been a user since 2002


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh sure, he asks a technical question and gets an honest answer.
I ask a simple question about a valve and get laughed at. Is that fair? :28:





:joke:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Was it the "canooter." cause that was funny. Remember rehab is for quitters.:374230:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. See. You remember that too. I have to admit I think about that and laugh too. I have learned a lesson though. Sit back, read and look for the smartass comments. If nothing appears, then it's a real thing and I can ask. You don't have to hit me with a flip flop to teach me a lesson. :silly:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha. Good way to discern real answers


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Masher said:


> Put down the doobie and concentrate.


roboform ftw! that way you have to put down nothing :spliff:


----------

